# Online Harddrive ?



## Andreas Späth (2. April 2005)

Hallo


Vor einigen Jahren gab es ja viele Anbieter von diesen Online Harddrives wo man seine Dateien ablegen konnte.

Jetzt frag ich mich, gibt es noch vernünftige Anbieter für sowas ?
Ähnlich dem GMX Mediacenter wäre nicht schlecht wo man Bilder schön in der Vorschau betrachten kann, und mit einem Client sehr komfortable auf den Space schieben kann.
Allerdings läuft bei mir der GMX Client nur sehr instabil.
Es darf gerne ein kommerzielles Angebot sein, 3€ im Monat für 5GB ( GMX ) sind mir nicht zuviel, im Gegenteil das ist mehr als ich brauche 
Aber mit dieser 6 Monate im Vorrauszahlung bin ich nicht einverstanden, ich weiss ja nicht immer ob ich dass in 4 monaten überhaupt noch haben/nutzen will.
3 Monate im Vorraus wäre da aber kein Problem.

Es geht nur darum dass ich meine Dateien auch aus dem Internetcaffee oder bei Freunden und im Urlaub ( den ich nie mache ) erreichen kann, und von dort auch neue Dateien hinzufügen kann, es geht nicht um das sharen von irgendwelchen Liedern oder sowas.

So, ich hoffe mal dass ich hier mit Links überflutet werde


----------



## IAN (4. April 2005)

Hallo Teac,

ich benutze schon seit 2 Jahren XDrive und bin sehr zufrieden. Der Service ist gut, allerdings englischsprachig wenn das dich nicht abschreckt. Monatlich fallen $9,95 für 5GB an, Bezahlung über Kreditkarte.
http://www.xdrive.com/support/overview/plus_web.jsp

Gruß IAN


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. April 2005)

Ah, ich hätte erwähnen sollen dass ich leider ( und auch keiner dem ich mein Geld anvertrauen würde ) momentan über eine Kreditkarte verfügt 

Aber trotzdem danke für den Link 

Hoffentlich melden sich noch mehr Leute


----------



## Ultraflip (4. April 2005)

Du kannst einen Gmail Account als Online H-Drive benutzen ... ist kostenlos und Du hast 2 GB frei ... Wenn das nicht fair ist weiss ich auch nicht ...

... übrigens wenn ich Daten wo mit hinnehmen möchte nehm ich ein USB-Stick oder gleich den Laptop ... vom aktualisieren ist das die gleiche Arbeit ...  

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. April 2005)

Ach stimmt die haben ja jetzt den Speicher erhöht 
Das wäre wirklich eine gute Iddee, fehlt nur irgendwie die "Ordnung" wenn mans im Browser abruft, oder gibts bei Gmail mitlerweile Ordner die man anlegen kann ?


Ohne Notebook zusätzlich externer Festplatte geh ich sowieso nichtmehr aus dem Haus 
Bei Freunden auch eigentlich immer recht praktisch ( auser USB ist mal wieder belegt )
Aber im Internetcaffee lassen die mich nix einstöpseln auser meinem Kopfhörer


----------



## Ultraflip (4. April 2005)

Hmm ... Für Gmail brauchst Du aber auch einen Client ... Du kannst da ganz normal Ordner anlegen ... also kannste auch Ordnung halten ...

Wenn Du ein Invite willst, einfach melden ...


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. April 2005)

Ja ich hab mir das Tool mal gezogen.
Fehlt zwar die Bildvorschau aber ansonsten recht komfortabel, und soviel simpler und einfacher aufgebaut als dieser GMX Upload Manager.


Mit Ordner mein ich Ordner für die Emails die ich danna auch im Browser sehen kann.

Also im Posteingang mehrere Ordner, damit ich wenn ich die Daten im Internetcaffee über den Browser abrufen will nicht tausende von eMail im selben Ordner haben.
Aber soweit ich sehe gibt es diese Funktion noch nicht ?

Gmail invites hab ich selber noch ein paar rumfliegen, aber danke für das Angebot, und vor allem für den Tip 


Wenn aber Jemand noch andere Anbieter kennt, immer her damit, zuviel Auswahl gibt es nicht 



Edit: Übrigens Ultraflip, deinen Icon find ich irgendwie so knuffisch


----------



## Ultraflip (5. April 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1.) Mit Ordner mein ich Ordner für die Emails die ich danna auch im Browser sehen kann.
> 
> Also im Posteingang mehrere Ordner, damit ich wenn ich die Daten im Internetcaffee über den Browser abrufen will nicht tausende von eMail im selben Ordner haben.
> Aber soweit ich sehe gibt es diese Funktion noch nicht ?
> ...



zu 1.) Da gibts links so ein kleines Feld namens Layer ... da kannste die Ordner erstellen ...

zu 2.) Danke  

MfG
Ultraflip


----------

